# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Una asociación contra los embalses

## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Buscando en internet he encontrado la página de esta asociación:coagret
Es una asociación contraria a las presas y los trasvases.
Os dejo el enlace http://www.coagret.com/

Un saludo

----------


## jasg555

No hombre, más bien es una coordinadora que apuesta por una gestión razonable del agua.
Y si se hacen embalses, que se hagan con una serie de condiciones. nos hacen falta, pero no a lo loco.

En eso estoy de acuerdo con ellos, sobre todo con ésto:

http://www.dameffects.org/index_esp.html


 Un ejemplo claro: En España se ha construído un enorme embalse como es el de Buendía, está claro que su tamaño es desproporcionado para los caudales de su cuenca, por eso se hizo el canal de Sacedón, para ceder los excedentes de Entrepeñas.
Encima con el trasvase está en mínimos inaceptables. El resultado es un largo tramo de río arruinado, un vaso de embalse que era una vega fértil y preciosa, con unos valores ambientales inigualables, perdidos para siempre. En su lugar hay un enorme desierto que extrema el clima y sólo se erosiona cada día más.
Además de haber dejado una comarca prácticamente despoblada, hundida moralmente y arruinada al desaparecer su medio de vida básico (la vega), venderles las maravillas del turismo interior, y a los pocos años quitarles el agua de una manera sucia, rastrea y calamitosa llevándoles a la ruína más espantosa mientras los capos del ladrillazo se bañan en ese agua cual Gil y Gil en su bañera de hidromasaje mientras cuentan los billetes.

Por eso, para mí, ahora mismo Buendía sobra, si lo desmantelaran no pasaría absolutamente nada, y  se podría intentar recuperar la vega del Guadiela(un sueño imposible).
En su defecto, hacer un embalse más pequeño, en torno a los 350-400 Hm3.

 Como ese hay otros más.

----------


## cuesta25

Es normal que surjan grupos de este tipo, nunca llueve a gusto de todos y lo que en ocasiones es bueno para el interés general es malo para algunas personas. En todo tipo de obras públicas se producen expropiaciones y afectaciones,no todo el mundo está de acuerdo con ellos. Lógico que se organice el que no esté de acuerdo y en su derecho está. La justicia tiene la última palabra.
Otra postura es la de los ecologistas que también miran lo suyo,sus principios y sus objetivos. Sin duda cada uno mira por sus intereses y en su derecho están.
Un saludo amigos.

----------

